# Moving in this year



## Dave100 (Nov 14, 2008)

Can anyone advise a good company for car and home insurance. I am 70 years of age and intend importing my car Yoyota RAV4.
Is there a reccomended removal company. I have tried the online advert but only one company has resonded. Dave


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I can highly recommend Gan Direct. We use them for our car insurance and intend to change to them for our home insurance when it is due. (Had some problems with our current )home insurance.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I can highly recommend Gan Direct. We use them for our car insurance and intend to change to them for our home insurance when it is due. (Had some problems with our current )home insurance.


Both my car and house, plus contents, insurances are due for renewal, I have been getting quotes and Gan Direct has come in as the cheapest with the same cover as the one I am currently with that cost me an arm and a leg, also they have an offer on at the moment for house insurance. :clap2:


----------



## Johnio0312 (Mar 28, 2012)

Dave100 said:


> Can anyone advise a good company for car and home insurance. I am 70 years of age and intend importing my car Yoyota RAV4.
> Is there a reccomended removal company. I have tried the online advert but only one company has resonded. Dave


Try ATLANTIC Insurance in Nicosia and Limassol - very helpful and speak English well which is a big help.


----------



## Dave100 (Nov 14, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Both my car and house, plus contents, insurances are due for renewal, I have been getting quotes and Gan Direct has come in as the cheapest with the same cover as the one I am currently with that cost me an arm and a leg, also they have an offer on at the moment for house insurance. :clap2:


Thank you for that. My answers to queries have been handicapped by BT cutting me off too early.
Dave


----------

